# Bad to run on poop-covered wheel?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay, so when Earl Grey runs on his wheel, he poops and pees. Only on his wheel. I have never been able to get him to use a litter box or anything other than the wheel. So he basically runs in his own poop and urine all night. He's been doing this since I first got him, and there haven't been an problems so far. The only thing is, I'm going on vacation next week. My dad agreed to feed him and change his water, but I haven't said anything about the wheel. 
Can I risk my hedgehog running on a poo-encrusted wheel for a week while I'm gone? I'm fairly sure my dad won't clean it, unless I give him money to do so. Is it bad for Earl Grey's health?
Also, is there any way I can get him to stop pooping on it? I feel nervous enough with him running on fresh excrement every night...


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

All hedgehogs poop on their wheels. They release on the run. You can't change that, sometimes they go bathroom in their litter box but they always release on their wheels.

If your going on vacation for a week please find someone you trust to clean the wheel and take care of your hedgehog. The poop and pee will hurt the hedgehogs feet. The acid in the feces & urine will "eat" the hedgehogs feet and make sores which could lead to a big problem. Its not healthy for any animal to have their feces and urine on them for a long period of time.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

That's what I figured. Okay, I'll pay my dad to do it. Thanks!


----------

